
Asdf - Android Apps on Google Play - juandazapata
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.phonegap.winnipegtransit&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5waG9uZWdhcC53aW5uaXBlZ3RyYW5zaXQiXQ
======
juandazapata
Personally I'm not a fan of the Apple approval process, however the laxity on
the Google Play store is just plain stupid IMHO.

~~~
bookwormAT
how is this worse than someone setting up a "hello world" web page?

~~~
juandazapata
So, you do agree that in the Google Play store there should be this kind of
trash lying around?

~~~
bookwormAT
yes I do. That you can just publish without restriction is was made products
like web/wikipedia/iphone/minecraft/wikileaks/amazon possible. I don't see any
problems here that outweight the huge benefits.

If you are concerned about discoverability: That's a design flaw with app
stores in general, and removing apps does not solve this problem. (The web
solved this through page rank)

